# Eura Mobil 810



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

There is an air vent by the drivers feet on my Eura Mobil 810. Does anyone know where this exits please
Regards
Tiggs


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
you could try ringing Oak Tree Motor Homes,Sutton in Ashfield/Mansfield Notts,he deals with them.
Ted.


----------



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Ted
Tiggs


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Iv,e got an 810 HS as well but not sure which vent you mean. Gonna pop out and have a look and report back later this eve
Dave
edit
Been and looked, if you mean the circular vent to the right of the drivers feet near the door, there is one in a similar position on the passenger side. If that is the case they are the outlets from the auxiliary Truma heater for additional cab heating. You should have the control in front of the passenger on the dash. There are also vents for this on each side of the dash near the windows and I think others under the windscreen. 
Maybe I,m talking twaddle and thats not what you mean, and apologies if you already knew this.
Regards, Dave


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*Eura Mobil Heating/Ventilation*

Firstly, you could post this in the Eura Mobil section of the model-specific forum at the bottom of the Forum's listing and get more responses.

However, Dave is quite correct in his description.

The front Truma heater (gas fired) gives extra heating and demisting to the cab/windscreen area, I often use this to boost cool air circulation whilst on the move instead of using the AC. This can also be used as a demister booster on very cold or damp mornings, but I guess this is only whilst stationary as it requires the gas to be on.

My model also has two other ventilation systems: 
One is a cold air circulation system (three fan speeds) which sucks in air from underneath the van, through a filter, and out through high level vents in the rear areas.
The other is a hot air system that blows hot air which is heated in a matrix using engine cooling water as the heat source. This has a two speed fan operated by a pair of rocker switches. This is excellent when on the move in very cold weather as the original dash systems are never designed to heat the huge volume of a motor home.
I think these systems are common to all Integra's?

This may seem a bit OTT for heating but I understand that lots of Eura Mobils are bought for skiing holidays on the Continent so it therefore makes good sense.

Colin


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Colin, yep all you decribe on mine as well including what Euramobil call 'Isoair' from under the van. I have never done it but I understand some owners have, and that is they have fitted a Truma 'secumotion' gas regulator which permits the use of gas whilst moving (or so I believe). Then the front truma gas heater can be used as well. I have never bothered as all the other heating is ample for my travels.
Dave

PS Have you ever found and accessed the front Truma heater in the engine compartment somewhere or accessed under the passenger side wheel arch. I have never seen it but I know its there somewhere cause it works .


----------



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for your replies. Sorry about the delay in acknowleding your responses but I have been packing for our trip which starts on Sunday. My reason for asking is because I am finding water in the driver side vent after it has rained. Any ideas why. Recently had a leak fixed in the roof and am assured that no more water s coming in from there. Any help would be apreciated
Regards
Tiggs


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*Eura Mobil heating/ventilation*

Yes, I have discovered the way to it though never had to actually work on it. I found the easiest way is to remove the large black air hose, when this is out of the way the unit is quite accessible - on my model anyway - being above and in front of the battery (Merc base vehicle)

Colin


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

My battery is on the other side but I will have a look. Its Fiat based. Its the only thing I have not been able to see and I do like to know about everything if possible on the van even if I don,t need to access it.

Tiggs, I,m not quite sure which vent you mean now. Perhaps not the largish circular vent near the door with a flap to control the flow of air. I would have thought it unlikely that this vent would have any water in it. Give us another clue if you can of the exact location and the base vehicle ie Fiat or Mercedes.

Dave


----------



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

Dear Dave,
Thanks for your comment. It is the vent you identify and yes we are suprised to find water in it as well. It is a Fiat. Have tried to contact Germany with the query but they are on holiday until Monday and we leave for Spain on Sunday
Regards
Tiggs


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

That vent is a bit confuing then but I am gonna look at mine to see if I,ve got any brilliant suggestions. :lol: 
Petra Lang at Euramobil has been helpful to me in past with queries, I think she is the customer relations or something.
Envy you going to Spain, (how long for I wonder) have a good time
Have PM,d you
Dave


----------



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for your messages. Both semi-retired so will not be back until the middle of September. Two nieces are flying down to join us for a couple of weeks which will be great
Regards
Tiggs


----------

